# You Do Not Need An Ambulance...



## Second (Oct 29, 2008)

- If you find the need to walk around your house and gather up belonings...
- I you would rather talk on your cell phone and not to EMS personel...
- If your tooth hurts...
- If you are placed in the waiting room by the ambulance crew...
- If you need your prescriptions refilled...
- If you were treated in the ER and never filled your prescriptions and wont to  go back to the ER because your symptions havent changed...
- If you are in a accident and not visibly injured but just want to be "checked out" or are just "shaken up"
- If there is no serious damage to your vehicle, you definitly...

YOU DO NOT NEED AN AMBULANCE


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Oct 29, 2008)

Or you go to the ER observe the crowd walk down the street call for an ambulance so you can go right on in!!

This really happened to me but she insisted to be taken so when we pulled I advised hospital that she was triagable, They had her take a seat in the waiting room HAHA


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 29, 2008)

-If your physician prescribed you antibiotics earlier today and "They aren't working"


----------



## Sasha (Oct 29, 2008)

You have had this pain, cough, brown spot on your toe, or whatever for more than a week and nothing has changed to make it worse and you are just simply tired of it.

You ESPECIALLY dont need the ambulance for said problem at 3am.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 29, 2008)

*There's a thought!*



stephenrb81 said:


> -If your physician prescribed you antibiotics earlier today and "They aren't working"



OMG ! You hear so much of that working in an ER at the Triage desk.....  Poor souls I wish that they knew better...........:sad:


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 29, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> OMG ! You hear so much of that working in an ER at the Triage desk.....  Poor souls I wish that they knew better...........:sad:



Aye, made up nearly half of the bogus ambulance calls when I worked for a hospital based service


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 29, 2008)

*HAHAHA! That's my day, except it has a different title:*

"You Do Not Need Emergency Walk-In Ad Lib Sick Call When...."


----------



## Code 3 (Oct 30, 2008)

If you can't sleep because your wife wouldn't let you take your sleeping medication.

True story. :glare:


----------



## Grady_emt (Oct 30, 2008)

Literally had a call this past weekend "for a baby that wont stop crying".   I replied that Daddy 911 was enroute.


----------



## Scout (Oct 30, 2008)

Code 3 said:


> If you can't sleep because your wife wouldn't let you take your sleeping medication.
> 
> True story. :glare:




That could be one of the best resons, just thinking about some couple i know,


Cut finger that may or mey not be infected.
Pritty any dermitological condition i can think of, get a taxi or lift


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Oct 30, 2008)

*tones drop*

Dispatcher: "Ambulance 563, respond to 123 Main Street, Anytown... for a 29 year old female... depressed."


----------



## Sasha (Oct 30, 2008)

Scout said:


> That could be one of the best resons, just thinking about some couple i know,
> 
> 
> Cut finger that may or mey not be infected.
> Pritty any dermitological condition i can think of, get a taxi or lift



Si! Any dermatological condition. Unless the skin is falling off, you can take the darn bus.


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 30, 2008)

How about this one?  Naturally, we were dispatched at something like 2 or 3 in the morning for it.

EMS - "Hi there!  What's going on tonight?"
Pt. - "I feel funny."
EMS - "What were you doing when this started?"
Pt. - "Smokin' some weed."
EMS - "Okaaayyyy.  Have you ever done this before?"
Pt. - "Oh yah, all the time."
EMS - "And the way you are feeling tonight is different from previous times how?"
Pt. - "It isn't any different.  I just want to go to the hospital."
EMS - "And why do you want to go?"
Pt. - "Because I feel funny."


----------



## johnrsemt (Nov 1, 2008)

don't need to go BACK to the hospital;  when you just left 30 minutes ago, and the antibiotics that you were perscribed for the pneumonia haven't made you feel better yet.  
ESPECIALLY when you have not got the script filled yet.


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Nov 2, 2008)

FF-EMT Diver said:


> Or you go to the ER observe the crowd walk down the street call for an ambulance so you can go right on in!!
> 
> This really happened to me but she insisted to be taken so when we pulled I advised hospital that she was triagable, They had her take a seat in the waiting room HAHA



I was told a similar story a few months back, a female presented at the Ed with minor injuries, was told to wait out in the waiting room. Not wanting to be outdone, she walked across the road, called 000 (aussie equiv of 911), got a bus out to take her across the road on the stretcher expecting to get in straight away. Ambos wheeled her in, she was assessed by triage, who sent her back to guess where? The waiting room.

I was also told a story of a string of elderly patients who did not want to call out a taxi (the ambos had a strike on where they were not completing billing information on the paperwork so no patients could be billed), so they would call the emergency number with a medical problem, get to the hospital, thank the lovely ambulance people, get out and walk across the road to the pharmacy across the road from this particular hospital, and then do their shopping!


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 3, 2008)

We had one with a 23 yo female complaining of a hangover. She wanted something for it because she had to go to work. Doc on duty sent her out to the waiting room because he was 'busy treating sick people'. The treatment plan varied between seeing how long it took for her to give up and go home and starting a couple of large bore IVs for fluid replacement. She sat in the waiting room for an hour and a half watching cartoons and then left.


----------



## superchiem (Nov 3, 2008)

You don't need an ambulance if you ate moldy bread.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 3, 2008)

You do not need an ambulance if you're stung by a scorpion that is smaller than a dime and it's stinger is shorter than the width of a piece of paper.


----------



## MRE (Nov 4, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> You do not need an ambulance if you're stung by a scorpion that is smaller than a dime and it's stinger is shorter than the width of a piece of paper.



Yeah, but it is the little ones you need to worry about.  Of course they need to be able to break the skin when they sting.


----------



## EMERG2011 (Nov 4, 2008)

... If you're away at college and get homesick for Mommy to take your temperature and put you into bed.


----------



## HotelCo (Nov 4, 2008)

I prefer they call an ambulance if they think they need it. If they aren't sure... go ahead and call.

-Hotel Co


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 4, 2008)

HotelCo said:


> I prefer they call an ambulance if they think they need it. If they aren't sure... go ahead and call.
> 
> -Hotel Co



why am i suddenly getting this overwhelming feeling that you have very little if any actual street time?

thats not meant to be derogatory. its just that once you get a few years under your belt, everybody gets sick and tired of the system abuse. its universal.


----------



## HotelCo (Nov 4, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> why am i suddenly getting this overwhelming feeling that you have very little if any actual street time?
> 
> thats not meant to be derogatory. its just that once you get a few years under your belt, everybody gets sick and tired of the system abuse. its universal.



No offense taken. You are right I have little street time. Perhaps in years to come I will think differently. But for now...


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 4, 2008)

thought so. get a little puke on your boots and we'll see. 

you'll be just as jaded as the rest of us in no time......


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 4, 2008)

"Hurry, my appointment is in 5 minutes!"


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 5, 2008)

you don't need an ambulance if it's just to pick you up off the floor and put you back in bed.


----------



## Kendall (Nov 5, 2008)

fortsmithman said:


> you don't need an ambulance if it's just to pick you up off the floor and put you back in bed.



Sometimes EMS is all that an elderly patient may have to get them back in bed. Its safer to call and be assessed at more advanced ages due to the increased risk of injury as a result of aging. To them - its an emergency.

My grandfather sustained a hip fracture from falling out of bed at 73 years old and later died from complications of being bedridden (pneumonia).


----------



## Kendall (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd rather come out and give them the peace of mind and have them sign a refusal than leave them to lay in agony on the floor because they "didn't want to cause a fuss."

The article from JEMS highlights how many practitioners loose sight of the human aspect of our profession. We are pre-hospital *care* providers after all. I have a few other blogs and articles somewhere but I don't feel like digging them up at the moment.


----------



## Scout (Nov 5, 2008)

I have to say i would hope that when the more elderly people call they are not seen as a nusience.

I have known some people who ems is almost their only contact, and when they do ring they are either lonly or do need a hand.


I dont think people like this are abusing the service, well the majority, and would hope they are not seen as an inconvienience


----------



## Mongoose (Nov 5, 2008)

*True story*

We chose to broadcast our relay to dispatch instead of calling the hospital ourselves. This was too good to pass up. The entire operation heard this one haha.

"456, we are 10-15 code 2 code 4 'Random'-Hospital. Code 1 for relay."

-Dispatch, "56 go ahead."

"456, we have a 44yo female, chief complaint right thumb pain times twenty minutes. All vitals are within normal limits. ETA of fifteen minutes."

On scene that was her only complaint. Found her AOx3 at her kitchen table writing in her calendar (with her right hand nonetheless). The call was dispatched at 0326.


----------



## Sapphyre (Nov 5, 2008)

Mongoose said:


> We chose to broadcast our relay to dispatch instead of calling the hospital ourselves. This was too good to pass up. The entire operation heard this one haha.
> 
> "456, we are *10-15 code 2 code 4 'Random'-Hospital. Code 1 for relay.*"
> 
> ...



Because someone's going to ask.  10-15 is transporting, code 2 non emergent, code 4 no medic.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Nov 5, 2008)

You'll never hear me complain about the elderly that has non one to take care of them, the only thing you'll hear me say is to their family that cares nothing about them, that is what gripes me.


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 5, 2008)

Kendall said:


> Sometimes EMS is all that an elderly patient may have to get them back in bed. Its safer to call and be assessed at more advanced ages due to the increased risk of injury as a result of aging. To them - its an emergency.
> 
> My grandfather sustained a hip fracture from falling out of bed at 73 years old and later died from complications of being bedridden (pneumonia).



Here in Fort Smith our health board has a home care service that operates 24-7 staffed by an RN and LPN's it's their job,  only after they have arrived on scene and if they feel that we are needed then sure otherwise call home care.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 6, 2008)

fortsmithman said:


> Here in Fort Smith our health board has a home care service that operates 24-7 staffed by an RN and LPN's it's their job,  only after they have arrived on scene and if they feel that we are needed then sure otherwise call home care.



That's a nice system, but a lot of places don't have something like that.


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 6, 2008)

FF-EMT Diver said:


> You'll never hear me complain about the elderly that has non one to take care of them, the only thing you'll hear me say is to their family that cares nothing about them, that is what gripes me.



Some people are not prepared to deal with the end of life issues of their elderly parents. Some parent/child relationships are so strained that the parent avoids letting family know how bad things have gotten, or the parent becomes so abusive or manipulative to the family caregiver that they finally just give up. It's very noble to say that we would take care of our family members, but until we have actually walked a mile in the shoes of that family member, we really can't determine what level of emotional cost is being paid by the family. 

Very often what appears to be a callous or indifferent attitude of the family is based them distancing themselves from a very painful, emotional situation because they have no tools to deal with it. We do not teach members of our society how to deal with the end of life. We sell them on the idea that Mom will get much better care in the hands of professionals, trained to cope instead of watching you fumble and retch while attempting to change her diapers.


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 6, 2008)

Scout said:


> I have to say i would hope that when the more elderly people call they are not seen as a nusience.
> 
> I have known some people who ems is almost their only contact, and when they do ring they are either lonly or do need a hand.
> 
> ...



i disagree. that is system abuse, but its unintentional. theres a big difference in intent between the habitual offenders who call and ambulance to go get their pain meds refilled at 3am and granny who calls every tuesday night after murder she wrote because shes lonely. what isnt different is the fact that an ems unit is unavailable to service the people who *actually need* _emergency_ medical services.

is it inconvienent? you bet it is. i cant count how many times ive run my butt off all day long and just gotten back to the house and gone to sleep only to be awoken to go doc a refusal from granny again becuase hse doesnt actually have a medical complaint.

thats what this business has become, but its not what its supposed to be. it says *emergency* medical services on the side of my truck.


----------



## jochi1543 (Nov 6, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> i disagree. that is system abuse, but its unintentional. theres a big difference in intent between the habitual offenders who call and ambulance to go get their pain meds refilled at 3am and granny who calls every tuesday night after murder she wrote because shes lonely. what isnt different is the fact that an ems unit is unavailable to service the people who *actually need* _emergency_ medical services.
> 
> is it inconvienent? you bet it is. i cant count how many times ive run my butt off all day long and just gotten back to the house and gone to sleep only to be awoken to go doc a refusal from granny again becuase hse doesnt actually have a medical complaint.
> 
> thats what this business has become, but its not what its supposed to be. it says *emergency* medical services on the side of my truck.




I wonder if instituting co-pay for an EMS call would solve this problem. Here in AB calls are free for those 65 and over, I wonder if things would drastically change if they had to pay as little as $20/call.

That said, we have a frequent flyer who has dementia AND doesn't speak English. Given my lack of experience and her apparent lack of symptoms, it's usually me who ends up in the back with her (my partner is at a more advanced level of training than me, so normally I drive on major calls). It's always a special time, much more so when it comes in after the first 10 hours of the shift because then I get overtime.B):blush: Plus, our call volume is so low, anything is exciting.


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 6, 2008)

jochi1543 said:


> I wonder if instituting co-pay for an EMS call would solve this problem. Here in AB calls are free for those 65 and over, I wonder if things would drastically change if they had to pay as little as $20/call.
> 
> That said, we have a frequent flyer who has dementia AND doesn't speak English. Given my lack of experience and her apparent lack of symptoms, it's usually me who ends up in the back with her (my partner is at a more advanced level of training than me, so normally I drive on major calls). It's always a special time, much more so when it comes in after the first 10 hours of the shift because then I get overtime.B):blush: Plus, our call volume is so low, anything is exciting.




charging people for the services they use? blasphemy!


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Nov 6, 2008)

Call i had yesterday......Cheif Complaint.....Hiccups.... Bear in mind the pt has just been discharged earlier that day for the same thing and he got hiccups again and wanted to go back to the hospital......vitals stable, no other complaints.....


----------



## Grady_emt (Nov 6, 2008)

TheMowingMonk said:


> Call i had yesterday......Cheif Complaint.....Hiccups.... Bear in mind the pt has just been discharged earlier that day for the same thing and he got hiccups again and wanted to go back to the hospital......vitals stable, no other complaints.....



Good old "if it gets worse or comes back, call 911 and return to the ER"


----------



## Sasha (Nov 7, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> i disagree. that is system abuse, but its unintentional. theres a big difference in intent between the habitual offenders who call and ambulance to go get their pain meds refilled at 3am and granny who calls every tuesday night after murder she wrote because shes lonely. what isnt different is the fact that an ems unit is unavailable to service the people who *actually need* _emergency_ medical services.
> 
> is it inconvienent? you bet it is. i cant count how many times ive run my butt off all day long and just gotten back to the house and gone to sleep only to be awoken to go doc a refusal from granny again becuase hse doesnt actually have a medical complaint.
> 
> thats what this business has become, but its not what its supposed to be. it says *emergency* medical services on the side of my truck.




How do you know when Murder She Wrote comes on?


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Nov 7, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Some people are not prepared to deal with the end of life issues of their elderly parents. Some parent/child relationships are so strained that the parent avoids letting family know how bad things have gotten, or the parent becomes so abusive or manipulative to the family caregiver that they finally just give up. It's very noble to say that we would take care of our family members, but until we have actually walked a mile in the shoes of that family member, we really can't determine what level of emotional cost is being paid by the family.
> 
> Very often what appears to be a callous or indifferent attitude of the family is based them distancing themselves from a very painful, emotional situation because they have no tools to deal with it. We do not teach members of our society how to deal with the end of life. We sell them on the idea that Mom will get much better care in the hands of professionals, trained to cope instead of watching you fumble and retch while attempting to change her diapers.



I wasn't referring to end of life situations rather those that simply need the simplest of assistance and you go in and there's 2-6 able-bodied people standing there that simply do not want to quit watching TV.


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 7, 2008)

FF-EMT Diver said:


> I wasn't referring to end of life situations rather those that simply need the simplest of assistance and you go in and there's 2-6 able-bodied people standing there that simply do not want to quit watching TV.



Again, we are taught to distance ourselves and leave it to 'the professionals'.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 7, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Again, we are taught to distance ourselves and leave it to 'the professionals'.



I would really hate to be on the recieving end of that. If Im dying, I want my family to be there for me, and to know Im loved. Not be distanced from like Im some kind of mental burden.


----------



## flhtci01 (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's one...

You are a nurse in the ER and the baby is starting to crown. :huh:


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 9, 2008)

flhtci01 said:


> Here's one...
> 
> You are a nurse in the ER and the baby is starting to crown. :huh:



please tell me you're joking


----------



## flhtci01 (Nov 9, 2008)

jtpaintball70 said:


> please tell me you're joking



Wish I was.  It was from a small country hospital that had no OB unit.  They asked our ETA when I told them 12-15 minutes.  They said they would call back.  Never did, I think they weere suddenly busy. :lol:


----------



## JSL22 (Nov 9, 2008)

Reading through this, I'm pretty sure I have had at least one of every call mentioned if not multiples of them.

You do not need an ambulance if your child brings home and eats some "Strange" candy on Halloween.  Turns out they were "Maryjanes" and the parents had never heard of them <_<


----------



## jordanfstop (Nov 10, 2008)

You don't need an ambulance if you can walk to one.


----------



## mdkemt (Nov 13, 2008)

Personally I love when the 30+ females cause for vag bleeding and it is there period!


----------



## captainbeatty (Dec 30, 2008)

We've had a couple I'd like to share.
 I wasn't on this one, but I heard the dispach go out.
" Attention xxx suqad, respond to 1234 xxxxx Road, lady slammed her thumb in a car door,: and now it hurts.:excl:"

In the last month, I've been on two calls for paople with abdominal pain who went to the ER, got tired of sitting in the waiting room, and drove home (about a 20 minute trip), and then called 911 to go back to the ER. One got right in, because the medic started an iv, but the other was a "candidate for triage", and went right back in the waiting room.


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 30, 2008)

There are many more people that do drive themselves to the hospital who should have called for an ambulance. Or, they wait too long. Or, as in the case of the elderly, they don't want to be a bother and die alone in their house where no one will ever know how long they suffered. Chances are, you will not see these patients but will continue to complain about those you do. Unfortunately, it is the law biding honest good citizen that only wants to do right that will listen to you and not call an ambulance so not to bother you and will die of an aneurysm or MI.

Not everyone is out to waste your time or be a bother to EMS. 

Another article:
*Many Utahns refuse to ride in ambulance*

http://deseretnews.com/article/1,5143,705273784,00.html

http://deseretnews.com/user/comments/1,5143,705273784,00.html



JSL22 said:


> You *do not need an ambulance if your child brings home* and eats some "Strange" candy on Halloween. Turns out they were "Maryjanes" and the parents had never heard of them <_<


 
I also would be extremely upset if my kid ate drugs given to him from a stranger. I would dare any EMT to not transport a child that took drugs unknowingly and was acting different enough for a parent to call an ambulance.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 30, 2008)

Um Vent.. reality check here.. did you see the name of the forum? Its humor..


----------



## Second (Dec 30, 2008)

or how about 

pt. - all i wanted was my blood sugar checked.
EMT - sign here


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 30, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Um Vent.. reality check here.. did you see the name of the forum? Its humor..


 
Humor is okay. But bashing patients can cross the lline. Not everyone that happens onto this site is going to have the same sense of humor.

If you just hit the quick link to today's post, you are not going to see the category.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 31, 2008)

Epi-do said:


> How about this one?  Naturally, we were dispatched at something like 2 or 3 in the morning for it.
> 
> EMS - "Hi there!  What's going on tonight?"
> Pt. - "I feel funny."
> ...



.....EMS - "What were you doing when this started?"
Pt. - "Smokin' some weed."
EMS - "Okaaayyyy.  Have you ever done this before?"
Pt. - "Oh yah, all the time."
EMS - "And the way you are feeling tonight is different from previous times how?"
Pt. - "It isn't any different.  I just want to go to the hospital."
EMS - "And why do you want to go?"
Pt. - "Because I feel funny."
EMS - "What were you doing when this started?"
Pt. - "Smokin' some weed."
EMS - "Okaaayyyy.  Have you ever done this before?"
Pt. - "Oh yah, all the time."
EMS - "And the way you are feeling tonight is different from previous times how?"
Pt. - "It isn't any different.  I just want to go to the hospital."
EMS - "And why do you want to go?"
Pt. - "Because I feel funny.

and so on and so on....

Dont you love weed? It makes so many great pts.


----------



## ChristinaM (Jan 2, 2009)

Grady_emt said:


> Literally had a call this past weekend "for a baby that wont stop crying".   I replied that Daddy 911 was enroute.


We had the same call recently.. a child about 18 months old.. woke up at about 0300 crying and wouldn't stop. We examined the child and found absolutely nothing wrong. We told the mother she may have had a nightmare and asked her if she tried to distract the child with a favorite toy, drink or cartoon, to which she stated she had not (duh). To our credit, we had the child laughing before we left.

I asked my partner if we had a new public service campaign going on -

"Is your child inconsolable, making you crazy, can't sleep at night? Call 911 for assistance!>"


----------



## ChristinaM (Jan 2, 2009)

Amen to that, it gets very tedious indeed. We were called to an assisted living facility by a hospice nurse for a patient that had increasing dementia that she wanted evaluated for placement in a skilled nursing facility and he should have been transported by non-emergency stretcher transport. While we were wasting our time on that call we had a child drowning and a GSW within minutes of each other come out in our zone and other units had to run into our zone to run the calls. We were furious.


----------



## ChristinaM (Jan 2, 2009)

Grady_emt said:


> Literally had a call this past weekend "for a baby that wont stop crying".   I replied that Daddy 911 was enroute.





KEVD18 said:


> thought so. get a little puke on your boots and we'll see.
> 
> you'll be just as jaded as the rest of us in no time......





KEVD18 said:


> i disagree. that is system abuse, but its unintentional. theres a big difference in intent between the habitual offenders who call and ambulance to go get their pain meds refilled at 3am and granny who calls every tuesday night after murder she wrote because shes lonely. what isnt different is the fact that an ems unit is unavailable to service the people who *actually need* _emergency_ medical services.
> 
> is it inconvienent? you bet it is. i cant count how many times ive run my butt off all day long and just gotten back to the house and gone to sleep only to be awoken to go doc a refusal from granny again becuase hse doesnt actually have a medical complaint.
> 
> thats what this business has become, but its not what its supposed to be. it says *emergency* medical services on the side of my truck.




In the county in which I work we are a divided system that works together we have fire and we have EMS and we co-respond to calls. If the call is deemed a public assist call, like someone just needing help up off the floor, fire initially responds and then calls us if necessary. 

If the call is a medical one and we get on scene before fire, we cancel them unless it is deemed they are needed for a very large patient, etc.

We are supposedly merging our two systems and there is much controversy at the moment.


----------



## Illini_emt (Jan 3, 2009)

OH my favorite!!!

Tones Drop
Dispatch: 17-Ambulance-1 Code Responce, Report to XXXXNorth XXXXEast Rd for 85F not breathing.

Upon arrival family crying, Son doing directed CPR from dispatcher. We take over Rookie does his first comi tube, we put her on the cot, attach the  AED, start out the door, Son says "Please save her, we cant live without her, and oh by the way heres her medical records." Rookie Skims through it in route, pops up front, Hey Bob whats this?"

My Response, "A DNR!"


----------



## Second (Jan 4, 2009)

Illini_emt said:


> OH my favorite!!!
> 
> Tones Drop
> Dispatch: 17-Ambulance-1 Code Responce, Report to XXXXNorth XXXXEast Rd for 85F not breathing.
> ...



I knew it, family didnt know it?


----------



## Illini_emt (Jan 4, 2009)

> I knew it, family didnt know it?



I really couldnt say, maybe she never consulted them on the matter, maybe the son really didnt care about the dnr, grief can do wierd things, All I know is for my rookies part, I never knew that these local run classes talk about the DNR, but just never showed anyone what the hell it looked like. I mean really, not examples. Sheesh. :wacko:^_^


----------



## eric2068 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hold on there young Skywalker. Minimal damage on an MVA. Had a guy get hit from behind. Hit him so hard you could see where the dust had to resettle. I mean this car that hit him was moving at half the speed of smell. C/O neck pain. We rolled our eyes, immobilized, tx to ER. Found out later he had a hangmans FX. Talk about eye opener. No HX of neck problems, surgeon called to see how bad impact was. Said it's a rare thing, but it can happen.


----------



## mattulance (Jan 24, 2009)

*Ya, not so much*

Three car T/C crown vic plows a suburban , suburban taps a nissian p/u guess who requests the ambulance.......

6 yo male with "flu like sympyoms" and he vomited, requesting a ambulance. We are 2min from hospital parents insist on transport, and mother insists on holding kid on gurney (make my day) , dad beats us to hospital, yeah I would like to see more than just co-pays, how about a service charge, handling fee...

Six mile code 3 response into huntington park ,Los Angeles in rush hour traffic get on scene pt is standing on sidewalk with fire with a bag packed waiting for us asks what took us so long, fire gives us a report (foot pn) and bolts, we hold the wall for a hour and a half, 45 min in pt states he is tired lying on gurney. 

*****"lets go save a life today***********


----------

